# Cool Room Panels



## Nath151 (20/5/09)

Hi all
im trying to make a Big esky to fit 6 cornies in
im thinking of making it out of coolroom panels, does anybody know where i could source these from in the ACT\NSW area
or if anyone has a better idea on what to use.


Cheers

Nath


----------



## fcmcg (20/5/09)

Nath151 said:


> Hi all
> im trying to make a Big esky to fit 6 cornies in
> im thinking of making it out of coolroom panels, does anybody know where i could source these from in the ACT\NSW area
> or if anyone has a better idea on what to use.
> ...


not sure about where you are...but i'm in commercial construction and from time to time on building site's these panels do make it to the bin...at least untill another tradie takes 'em outta the bin...but i'd try building sites...trading post...ebay...recycling places that deal with building debris...just a thought anyway


----------



## brettprevans (20/5/09)

i'll go out on a limb here and ask.. are you wanting to make something portable or a more permenantly non moving structure. ie is it to sit in the house/backyard. if so why not look at converting a fridge or freezer. most common way to keep kegs.

there is a guy in adelaid selling coolroom walling at the moment but thats probably a bit far for you


----------



## Nath151 (20/5/09)

i have been looking for a freezer to convert but cannot find any of a suitible size 
my plan is to build the freezer\esky into a bar on wheels so i can move it about easily
i thought that coolroom paneling might be lightweight enough to use


----------



## brettprevans (20/5/09)

where are you located (hint hint, fill out your details).

anything bigger than 300L should do the job. Ive got a 700L chesty and it would fit about 10 kegs or more. the freezers are heavy duty enough to stick some wheels on them to enable you to move it about. just make sure you buy heavy duty wheels.


----------



## Nath151 (20/5/09)

i was bidding on a 275L on ebay and just missed ou by $2
im from canberra
i have just updated my details


----------



## Barramundi (20/5/09)

techni ice esky ??


----------



## spog (20/5/09)

Nath151 said:


> Hi all
> im trying to make a Big esky to fit 6 cornies in
> im thinking of making it out of coolroom panels, does anybody know where i could source these from in the ACT\NSW area
> or if anyone has a better idea on what to use.
> ...


try the food market/traders in fhyswick? they may have some lying around or put you onto some one who knows/builds them.....cheers....spog....


----------



## paul (20/5/09)

A 300litre chest freezer on shopping trolley wheels would do the job nicely.


----------



## lanerigg (21/5/09)

Is there any Ice works near you? That makes bagged ice. Ive just built a small cool room that fits 6 fermenters in and the panels where $5 each! try them, ill post some pics when i get in from work to show you.

cheers


----------



## Nath151 (21/5/09)

i think all our ice comes from sydney
have been looking at all the commercal refrigeration places and no one knows where to get them from


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/5/09)

Nath151 said:


> Hi all
> im trying to make a Big esky to fit 6 cornies in
> im thinking of making it out of coolroom panels, does anybody know where i could source these from in the ACT\NSW area
> or if anyone has a better idea on what to use.
> ...



Nathan,
I have bought Foamular from these guys before.
http://www.austech.com.au/products/Foamular.aspx

Rgds,
Peter


----------

